# Strong steering wobble



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Has anyone had this problem – and if so, what was the cause?

My '07 Grizz 660 has suddenly developed a severe steering wobble while in 4WD, but not in 2WD. The wobble occurs at all speeds in 4-W and not at all in 2-W. S

My best guess is front diff/axle problem.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Jack the front up and spin each front wheel and look at the half shaft. It might be bent. I can't see a diff causing something like that. Has to be a bent shaft.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what greg said also if able put the quad up on jack stands and in 4wheel and idle and watch the tires for which one shakes maybe.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, it could have a bent wheel or even a bad front wheel bearing. Once you have it up in the air, grab the wheels and see if there's any lateral movement. If they're tight, go to the next step and check axles and wheels/tires.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks ALC/sub. I'll jack it up and spin the wheels. There had been a barely perceptible wobble and then a strange thing happened. While I was plowing, the ATV took a hard left turn all by its lonesome. When I finished cussing I discovered that one end of a small bungee cord (elastic/woven kind), serving as a tire chain tightener, had come loose from the chain and had hooked the blade right where the skid shoe drops in. What are the odds of that? As the wheel revolved and the cord reached it's stretch limit, rather than break, the cord apparently caused the tire to kick out, forcing the ATV into a violent left turn. After that it was "Death Wobble 2011" - but only in 4WD. 2W doesn't do me much good.

Do you think there is a risk of turning a $300 repair into a $1500 repair if I continue to use the Grizz in 4WD until it's fixed? We had another foot of snow yesterday (8 feet on the season) and I hit it with my garden tractor/blower. The blower crapped out, it was dark, and I was fit to be tied. Hopefully it's the belt and not the electric clutch. I haven't even looked at it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

quick thought if it is a bent shaft is there any way to remove the shaft lock the front diff in and then plow in 3wd. 

budy of mine had a polaris scrambler and blew up a front half shaft and we just took that side out and still rode swap trail's all day went back got the new parts clean it up nice and put it back in and was fine.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I think you bent something from your description of what happened. Get it up in the air and check it out before you keep using it. If it's a bent wheel or something I'd say keep using it until you get another wheel. Same for anything else that's bent. As long as it's not ready to snap something off it will probably be ok until you fix it. I wouldn't wait too long though.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't even need to jack it up. Apparently an elastic bungee cord is stronger than the Grizzly's half shaft. It's has a nice bend in it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Take it off and bend it back if you can. Check the control arms and compare on both sides to make sure it didn't bend one of them too.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1195383 said:


> Take it off and bend it back if you can. Check the control arms and compare on both sides to make sure it didn't bend one of them too.


Will do. Yamaha sells only the full assembly through the local dealer, reportedly for $350, and it looks like half shafts are $170 on line. It can't hurt to try and bend it back. I'll take a good look at all components when I get to work on the ATV. I happened to see the bent shaft this morning and then went right to work on the tractor/blower.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You may not want to use it as It could eat up the CV joint. You'll probably have to remove both joints and boots from the shaft. Otherwise you risk tearing a boot and or damaging a joint. Maybe take the shaft to a machine shop and see if they can use a press to bend it back.


----------

